# A question about the 10" x 18" HF lathe



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I just bought the Harbor Freight 10" x 18" mini lathe. Would have got this earlier but their web site and catalogue both said it had a #2 MT on the headstock and #1 MT on the tail stock. I wanted the headstock and tailstock to both have #2 MT. Anyway, I was in the HFT store today to pick up some diamond honing tools and, as usual, walked by the power tool table to see what was there. I saw the mini lathe on display and noticed there was one in the box sitting there as well. The outside of the box clearly said #2 MT tailstock with 2" quill stroke. Finally, the lathe was on sale for $199 and I had a 20% off super coupon in my pocket. I bought it for $159 and added the full replacement warranty for another $20.

So now I want to buy a drill chuck to mount on the tailstock and its mandrel will have to match the tailstock taper. How do I know if the taper is really #1 or #2 without first buying a chuck and trying it out? Does anyone out there have this lathe and have any of you mounted a drill chuck on the tailstock?


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Did the lathe come with a drive center? Try that in the tailstock.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Try this...


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can find the specs online for dimensions of morse tapers. A close approximation is that the large end of the #2 morse taper is 3/4" and the #1 is about 5/8. so if you measure the entry hole on the quill feed and it's smaller than 3/4 then I suspect it would be #1. I've never seen a lathe with different tapers on each side but that doesn't mean they don't exist. 
A #2 morse taper won't fit in a #1 so if you have a drive center try putting it in the tailstock. If it fits then obviously they are the same size.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

On a side note, HF carries drill chucks for M#2.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I will check the drive center in the tailstock before ordering the chuck. Don't know why I didn't think of that. 

Slatron, I did notice the HF chuck, and it's only $8. It looked like I'd have to pay $36 for a #1 MT at Woodcrafter or Rockler or Penn State Ind.

For what it's worth, I would be willing to pay the $36 if that would buy a part made in the USA, but since they are all made in China anyway, I don't see a reason to pay 450% markup. Just saying.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*A question about the 10"x18" Hf lathe*

About that drill chuck,I have two of em and they work fine for me.Can't beat 8 bucks :smile:


----------

